# مجالات عمل المهندس الصناعي في القطاع الحكومي



## نظامي (3 يوليو 2007)

يحمل الخريجون الجدد في مجال الهندسة الصناعية معهم معرفة جديدة نسبياً يمكن تطبيقها في مكان ما، ولكن ربما لا يعرفون بالضبط أين هى الأماكن التي يمكن أن تطبق فيها الهندسة الصناعية. فيما يلي سنوضح ما الذي يمكن أن يتوقعه المهندس الصناعي عند العمل في القطاع الحكومي.

المناصب التي يمكن أن يتقلدها المهندس الصناعي في القطاع الحكومي

إن مجال الهندسة الصناعية يؤهل الفرد للقيام بالعديد من المهام المختلفة. والخلفية الجيده في الهندسة الصناعية تؤهل المهندس الصناعي لتقلد العديد من المناصب منها:
•	التحليل الإداري
•	تحليل البرامج الحكومية
•	تحليل الميزانيات الحكومية
•	الهندسة العامة
•	تحليل بحوث العمليات

الإعمال التقليدية للهندسة الصناعية في القطاع الحكومي

قياس العمل: في الوكالات الحكومية الكبيرة تستخدم طريقة قياس الوقت لتطوير معايير العمل وصياغة مستويات الموظفين للقيام بالأعمال.

تحليل النفقات والفائدة: في المشاريع الجديدة التي تتطلب معدات عادة ما يتم عمل دراسة تحليل النفقات والفوائد لها ويقوم بها المهندس الصناعي. عادة ما تقارن هذه الدراسة الطريقة الحالية بالطريقة المقترحة. ويجب أن تؤكد الطريقة المقترحة أن الفوائد العائدة سيتم تحصيلها من هذا الاستثمار خلال ثلاث سنوات.

نماذج المحاكاة: عادة ما تتطلب عمليات الأتمتة إلى نماذج المحاكاة للتأكد من الجدولة الزمنية والتوظيف السليمين، فيتم التغيير بالطريقة التي تؤكد أن الإنفاق تم كما يجب وفي محله. كما أن المحاكاة تساعد في التعرف على الموارد البشرية والتدريب المطلوب لها، بالإضافة إلى التخطيط الجيد للفترة الإنتقالية.

حساب الميزانيات: تقوم الحكومات عادة بالتخطيط لعدة سنين قادمة (مثل الخطط الخمسية). وعملية وضع الميزانيات هى عملية طويلة وتحتاج إلى وقت مسبق طويل للتخطيط لها وذلك نتيجة لتعدد المؤسسات والمصالح الحكومية التي تقوم بها عادة. كما أن الميزانيات تمر بالعديد من الهيئات التي توافق على الميزانيات كوزارات المالية ومجلس الوزراء وأجهزة الرقابة و المحاسبة والهيئات التشريعية كمجالس النواب والشورى. يقوم المهندسون الصناعيون هنا بالمساعدة عن طريق تطوير نماذج رياضية تتوقع أعداد الموظفين المطلوبين في الجهة الحكومية بناء على المخرجات التي تقدمها هذه الجهة.

تخطيط المشاريع: تستخدم مخططات جانت وتقنيات التقييم الأخرى في مخلتف المرافق الحكومية لتخطيط وإدارة المشاريع المختلفة. يساعد المهندس الصناعي في هذا المجال بوضع الجدول الزمني المبدئي للمشروع ومن ثم يعمل مع إدارة المشروع لإبقاء المخطط متوافقاً مع سير المشروع وتحليل الجداول في المراحل المختلفة لإبداء الرأي في التناقضات المحتملة والعمل على الحيلولة دون وقوعها.

تخطيط توزيع الأعمال: يتطلب توزيع العمل في مستويات العمال إلى معلومات يعتمد عليها وإلى توقعات دقيقة. فالموازنة في توزيع الأعمال مهم جداً لزيادة كفاءة العمليات. ومن الأمثلة في توزيع الأعمال:
•	التوظيف في الخدمات البريدية لمواكبة التغيرات الموسمية في حركة البريد.
•	جدولة رحلات الطيران والنقل البري والبحري لمواكبة التغييرات في حركات الشحن والسفر.

التخطيط والتقييم: يتطلب التخطيط القدرة على تحليل المعلومات التاريخية، والتنبؤ بالوجهات المستقبلية، وتحديد المشكلات المحتملة، ومن ثم التنبؤ بالتغييرات المطلوبة لحل مشكلة الزيادة في نفقات المشروع، والزيادة في مستويات العمال المطلوبة، والتغييرات في تقديرات الدعم المادي للمشروع.
وتتطلب عملية التقييم مراجعة حاسمة للمشروع بتطبيق الوسائل المنهجية والمنطقية لتقدير التقدم المطلوب للتزامن مع المواعيد النهائية وتعيين ما إذا كان من المجدي وضع تحسينات.
تقييم القدرة على الإنتاج: عادة ما يقوم المهندسون الصناعيون بزيارة المقاولين أو المتعهدين لتقييم أوضاعهم، حيث يتم التأكد من أن كل شئ يسير وفق الجداول الزمنية الموضوعة وما الذي يجب عمله من أجل تحسين هذه الجداول الزمنية. يقوم المهندسون بعد ذلك بتوثيق ما وجدوه ووضع آرائهم ورفعها للإدارة.

هيئات تقييم المصادر: تتطلب مهام المهندسين الصناعيين في هيئات تقييم المصادر تقييم عمليات التأكيد على الجودة، والجداول الزمنية للتسليم، ووضوح المواصفات والمساعدة في تقييم المصدر. من الأمثلة على ذلك العمل مع وزراة الدفاع، فيتم تقييم جميع أوجه الإنفاق على منظومة الدفاع. ويقوم المهندسون الصناعيون بوضع نماذج توضح الإختلافات في الإنفاق بناء على الكميات التي سيتم شراؤها وفقاً لإستراتيجية الإستحواذ المنشودة من قبل الوزارة. وعندما يبطل إستخدام أحد منظومات الدفاع فإن المهندسون يقومون بوضع إستراتيجيات التخلص من هذه المنظومة. ويتم إستخدام الطرق التالية عند مراقبة البرامج:
•	تحليل أداء الجداول الزمنية.
•	تحليل الإختلاف في النفقات.
•	تحليل القيمة المكتسبة.
•	تحليل عمليات الإستحواذ.
•	تحليل العقود المعروضة.

(المصدر: Maynard’s Industrial Engineering Handbook (5th Edition)
Harris, Herbert: Herbert J Harris Associates
Mosnik, Rudolf: RIO Management Consulting
Redding, Joseph: H. B Maynard and Company, Inc
Schmeidlrt, Neal: OMNI Engineering & Technology
Seidel, Thomas: ROI Management Consulting
Edited by: Zandan, Kjellb )

ترجمة: م/ بسام الأغبري - اليمن


----------



## صناعي1 (4 يوليو 2007)

مشكور جدا على المعلومات القيمة


----------



## وسيم العوضي (5 يوليو 2007)

مشكر\ور يا صديقي


----------



## نظامي (10 يوليو 2007)

لا شكر على واجب...


----------



## ورقة شاي (11 يوليو 2007)

الف الف الف شكر


----------



## Shibani (14 يوليو 2007)

الله يعطيك العافية ع العرض الممتاز


----------



## ملك الهندسة (24 يوليو 2007)

مشكوووووووووووووووور


----------



## Ind. Engineer (9 مارس 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته:56:

الله يعطيك العافية على هذا الموضوع بس لدي سؤال هل هذه المجالات موجودة في اليمن بحكم انك من اليمن . 

ولكم جزيل الشكر:81:​


----------



## فاتح روما (14 مارس 2009)

thanks alot for you


----------



## kahmad76 (23 سبتمبر 2010)

ما هي الشروط المتوفرة في المهندس كي يقلد منصب رئيس شعبة في القطاع العام؟


----------

